# 1971 Toro 832 Auger gearbox lube?



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I recently picked up a rather nice 1971 Toro 832. I figured I better do some maintenance to it. Can anyone tell me what Toro recommended for lube in the auger gearbox?

Thanks,
Jerry...


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Jerry,
Can't find a specific answer in my search...I'm sure you'll be fine with a 90 weight "gear oil." You should be able to get it at any auto parts place. The important thing is don't overfill her. She'll get too hot. MH


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its more likely that it uses lubriplate mag 1 grease
napa equivilant napa sta=lube pnsl-3144


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

USE 80-90 WEIGHT GEAR OIL. NON SYNTHEIC. THE SEALS WILL NOT HOLD THE SYNTHEIC STUFF


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

If it helps, the gearbox is a pretty heavy, cast iron unit.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

does not matter how heavy the gear box is. use 80-90 weight non synthetic gear oil. I have a 1974 toro 8-26.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> does not matter how heavy the gear box is. use 80-90 weight non synthetic gear oil. I have a 1974 toro 8-26.



I mentioned the construction of the gearbox in an effort to help you identify the unit. I have topped it off with 90w gear oil.
Thanks for the info.
Jerry...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE HOUSING OF THE GEAR BOX IS CAST ALUM. THE GEARS ARE A TYPE OF STEEL. FROM THE EARLY 70'S TO THE LATE 90'S THE GEAR BOXES HAVE STAYED THE SAME.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THE HOUSING OF THE GEAR BOX IS CAST ALUM. THE GEARS ARE A TYPE OF STEEL. FROM THE EARLY 70'S TO THE LATE 90'S THE GEAR BOXES HAVE STAYED THE SAME.


This machine absolutely has a cast iron gearbox on it. I did top it off with 90wt.


----------

